# Вопрос по баяну Скандалли.



## Дмитрий К (10 Янв 2020)

Добрый вечер. Мне достался в наследство баян Скандалли. Какого он года выпуска я даже не знаю, ориентировочно 60-70-х годов. Не могли бы вы подсказать по фотографиям его характеристики и какую ценность он представляет?


----------



## ugly (10 Янв 2020)

Может, и представляет, только клавиатура у него не той системы.
C-griff, на таких больше в Европах играют...


----------



## Дмитрий К (13 Янв 2020)

Дмитрий К написал(а):


> Добрый вечер. Мне достался в наследство баян Скандалли. Какого он года выпуска я даже не знаю, ориентировочно 60-70-х годов. Не могли бы вы подсказать по фотографиям его характеристики и какую ценность он представляет?


Спасибо за исчерпывающие ответы)


----------

